# new bunny needs name!



## alyssars1 (Aug 27, 2012)

I got a new bunny over a week ago and im terrible at naming!! I want somethine unique.. any ideas?

His personality is friendly, relaxed, he love being pet above nose he will sit on your lap all night as long as you keep petting him. he loves to explore too! he's very curious and trys to steal whatever im eating.

Hes a tan colored mini lop with some spotches of gray.


----------



## alyssars1 (Aug 27, 2012)

last picture of him falling asleep  loves being pet!


----------



## Alee C. (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh my god he is soo cute. 
Here are some names i like: 
Ace
Atlas
Dodge
Chico
Lexington
Oliver
Pheonix
Link
He looks kinda like a chico to me:wink


----------



## Hyatt101 (Aug 28, 2012)

He is soo cute! I like Oliver, and you could call him Ollie!


----------



## lauratunes12 (Aug 29, 2012)

He looks like me! My mommies were going to name me Romeo if I was a boy, because when they got me they couldn't really tell. But because it looks like he likes to sleep, his name can be Sleepy!


----------



## qtipthebun (Aug 31, 2012)

If he were my boyfriend, I'd wanna call him Butterscotch.

-Qtip


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 31, 2012)

Red, Rusty, Sir Naps-a-lot, Christopher Columbus, Rob the Robber


----------



## alyssars1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Oh I like Ollie!! Here's some better picture of him... he has already gotten bigger though!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 2, 2012)

Are you going to name him ollie? I think he looks just like an ollie!


----------



## Mariah (Sep 2, 2012)

As soon as I saw the picture I thought his name should be Oliver! I see other people think the same thing!


----------



## Samara (Sep 3, 2012)

He looks like a Compass to me!


----------



## Ryan Ron (Sep 3, 2012)

I will prefer you Shinu,Trophy and remun for your cute bunny.You know I have a rabbit named shijo,but too aggressive,he bite me one day,what I do,I can't understand as I have First time nourish rabbit.Please let me know to change his behavior.

pet drugs online


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 10, 2012)

I think he looks like a hopscotch  Don't ask me why, just when I saw his face I thought "hopscotch"  That's how I picked Cosmo's name.


----------

